# Help! Slimy Green Dog Feces?



## Schnauzer_lover_07 (Aug 20, 2006)

Last night my 3 year old female schnauzer/chihauhua mix ate part of a taco with me. She later on went number 2 and it was like regular poop, however, it had what looked like snot in it also. This morning she did again. I called the vet and got no response. Does anyone know what this could mean!?!?



Please help!!


----------



## gojo431 (Aug 20, 2006)

Your pup is probably ok. Just keep an eye on him for a bit. Should he get sick or start to act a little different you might want to take him to the vet to check things out. However I am just learning of the dangers of allowing dogs eat human food. I read an article in Dog Fancy on a pet that died not long after eatting a bunch of cupcakes. The owners just thought he got sick after eatting so many. Later they discovered the artificial sweetners caushed the pets systems to fail, causing his death. The owners had not fed him these cupcakes, he just saw an opportunity when there wasn't anyone around. 

I've fed my dogs human food for many years never realizing these things. I may have caused them harm not knowing what I was doing. I am trying to be much more careful now.


----------



## RoadDog (Aug 22, 2006)

Dogs are kinda like humans. They get used to eating a certain type of food and diet. You change it, it causes thier systems to get upset. Say you eat good healthy meals at home, then you fo to a mexican resturant, you proboly are going to have gas and the runs for a little while. Watch her and make sure she does not get sick, but it will proboly clear up after a few poopsies.


----------

